# .901 fixed the bionic !



## whodat70003 (Oct 29, 2011)

Im so glad I updated my phone to this version! 5.5.893 did not fix anything and I was so disappointed .... but .901 makes my bionic a bad tushy phone... 3 days running with zero data lost. Battery life is a lot better too. If u are in the same situation I was don't think about it and update your phone to this version.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

I've heard good things. I should get my replacement tomorrow. Due to the lack of development I probably won't root. But I hope VZW pushes it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## ez2remember (Dec 29, 2011)

Fixed mine and my wife's too. Love this phone now!


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree! I haven't had any more data drops, and I'm getting the same battery life on 4G than what I was getting on 3G only. Love it!


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

And now 902 is out now. Hopefully it is as good...and you are still on the upgrade path


----------



## mikespe (Nov 15, 2011)

I just got back on the pathway from 5.7.893 and I stopped at 5.5893...I'm wondering if 901 will take us back OFF the upgrade path? Yea I know it was mistakenly "leaked" by Moto/VZN...but I wonder if they know what phones GOT the update since only a few got it? I'm very leary of installing these leaked updates after 5.7...


----------



## theblackvirus (Dec 14, 2011)

mikespe said:


> I just got back on the pathway from 5.7.893 and I stopped at 5.5893...I'm wondering if 901 will take us back OFF the upgrade path? Yea I know it was mistakenly "leaked" by Moto/VZN...but I wonder if they know what phones GOT the update since only a few got it? I'm very leary of installing these leaked updates after 5.7...


Interested in this question as well.

Sent from my SkyRaider


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

It shouldn't matter since we know how to get back on the upgrade path from any update. 902 is just a minor update though so don't expect any breakthroughs.

Patch Notes from Droid-Life.com:


Remove VCast Music preload
Add Amazon MP3 app preload
Motorola Terms and Conditions screen automatically enables data collection/location details
Google security patch to block access to change Home panel icons
After factory reset, location consent screen shown on activation screen
Change "Terms and Condition" screen title to "Motorola Terms of Service"


----------

